# G'day, hello, jambo, sawbona



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

G'day Chaps

I've just signed up and thought I'd introduce myself.

I'm Steve/shakari and I'm an ex pat Brit living in South Africa and running a hunting safari business.

I guess I would be able to comment much on American or most other nations hunting but I do have a fair amount of experience of African hunting and will be happy to be of what use I can on that.


----------



## lonewolfhand (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello steve
Thanks for posting and sharing some of your experiences. I envy you for getting a job that i can only dream about.


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

very cool,got some big predators there ay


----------



## Airedale Marine (Feb 25, 2010)

I am looking for an outfitter in Africa. Please contact me directly at the e-mail address below.

Semper Fi,
Airedale Marine
[email protected]


----------



## Makwa (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Steve,

I hear you have been getting some good rains in RSA. Are you still offering hunts in Botswana as well as RSA? I have been hearing some rumblings that Botswana is considering shutting down some areas, is that true?

Cheers!


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Airdale Marine

Will do buddy.

Makwa,

Some parts of SA have had good rains but in my part, which is about a 20 minute drive from the SW corner of the Kruger Park, it hasn't been great........ we'll get by but could do with more heavy rains before the dry season comes.

The current plan is for the Botswana govt owned concessions to slowly be changed over to photo safari companies as the leases expire but I suspect that plan might change...... if only because of the recession and their elephant overpopulation situation. I reckon at least some of the areas will probably stay as hunting areas. - The privately owned areas will continue hunting unless the individual owners decide not to.

The short answer is that yes, we do still have hunting in Botswana and in fact, I have a leopard licence available for our Tuli Block area....... and I've gotta say, this area has the biggest leopard population of anywhere I've ever seen in 30 years of hunting Africa and the last one I took there was the biggest or second biggest I've ever taken.

We also have hunting available in a few other African countries including one that is newly opened and the area we're hunting probably hasn't seen a white face in well over 30 years. I'm being a bit choosy on who I take on that one as it's obviously not a suitable hunt for someone who expects ice machines and hot and cold running servants etc...... it needs to be someone who can handle the rigours of a true exploration rather than the more usual style of luxury hunting.

I try not to market on the forums because firstly I hate all that hard sell BS and secondly I appreciate most forums need to maintain a commercial element etc but if anyone is interested, please feel free to email me at [email protected] if they want to discuss things.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's the leopard I mentioned:


----------



## Makwa (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes.........that is a nice cat alright!!

I assume you are talking about Angola. I'll drop you an e-mail.

Cheers!


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

No buddy, not Angola...... much better than Angola.

To give you an idea of the size of the block, an average block in the Selous Game Reserve in Tanzania is about 7000 square kilometres....... which is a helluva big area. This block is almost 4 times that.


----------

